#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Wechseljahre mit 39??!!?? >

## Stine

Hallo!
Meine Ärztin vermutet, dass ich mich in den Wechseljahren  (Klimatkärisches Syndrom) befinde und hat mich nun zum Austesten an meine Frauenarzt überwiesen. :embarrassed_cut: 
Ich bin etwas geschockt ------ :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  Wechseljahre mit 39 Jahren :Huh?:  :Huh?: ? :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
Danke für die Antworten,
#########Christina

----------


## urologiker

Warte doch mal das hormonelle Untersuchungsergebnis via Frauenarzt ab! 
btw: hast du Kinderwunsch? 
Greetz, logiker

----------


## Stine

Hallo Urologiker!
Ja, ich warte erst mal die Ergebnisse ab......
Kinderwunsch habe ich nicht mehr, habe 2 tolle Mädels (die mittlerweile aus dem Gröbsten raus sind).
Allerdings wäre das eine Erklärung für mein Wohlbefinden der letzten Wochen.... habe irgendwie den Horror hinter mir : von Depressiven Phasen über anhaltende Schlafstörungen, Herzrasen und tageweise Unruhe in der Brustgegend. Wirklich der Horror.
Meine Ärztin hat mich nun vollständig durchgescheckt - organisch bin ich völlig gesund (ein Glück - meine Phantasie hat mir nach Wochen Schlafmangel so manchen bösen Streich gespielt - habe gedacht, ich hätte sonstwas!)
Jetzt steht nur noch Ultraschall des Herzens sowie ein Belastungs-EKG aus, aber Doc meint, dass ich mir da auch keine Sorgen machen muss.
Dachte als erstes, dass meine Schlaflosigkeit mit meinen Asthmamedikamenten zusammenhängt, aber das schliesse ich nun aus.
Ok, ich werd mal weiter berichten, vielleicht weiss ich nächste Woche mehr.
Viele Grüsse, 
Christina

----------


## Brava

Hallo Stine
ich kam mit 40 in die wechseljahre ,wollte es erst auch nicht glauben
bis meine ärztin den test machte
schlimm fand ich es nicht

----------


## Christiane

Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Schlafstörungen, Hitzewellen und depressiven Phasen legen sich mit der Zeit. Für die Nacht hat mir Baldrian geholfen.
Zu meiden sind stark gewürzte Speisen, kohlesäurehaltige Getränke, Salz, Fett, große Portionen beim Essen. Dann hält es sich in einem erträglichen Rahmen.

----------


## padmayonii

Hallo Stine, 
ich bin jetzt 45, leide seit einiger Zeit unter massiven Schlafstörungen (arbeite allerdings im Schichtdienst), nächtlichem Schwitzen, leicht unregelmäßigem Zyklus und ziemlich depressiven Phasen. Irgendwie ging alles rauf und runter.
Am Dienstag war ich bei meinem Frauenarzt zur Vorsorge und erzählte von meinen Beschwerden. Er hat mir erstmal gesagt dass ich vermutlich NICHT in den Wechseljahren sei, sondern dass es sich um ein "Durcheinander der Gelbkörperhormon-Produktion" handelt und hat mir Mastodynon für 3 Monate verordnet (ist ein pflanzliches Präparat mit Mönchspfeffer). Dies soll die Produktion der GK-Hormone wieder einnorden und damit hätte ich erstmal Ruhe.
Ich versuche das jetzt also - und war sehr erleichtert dass ich noch nicht in den Wechseljahren bin - deshalb kann ich Deine Sorge sehr gut verstehen. 
Ich denke wenn es denn soweit ist (wann auch immer) nützt ja alles wehren nichts - man muss es annehmen - aber ich glaube wann immer es auch sein wird: ICH werde mich dann ein Stück weit als "alte Frau" fühlen (auch wenn ich es nicht bin) und das geht glaube ich vielen Frauen so... 
Also: erstmal Kopf hoch und "agressiv" abwarten was der Gyn sagt - vielleicht hast Du ja auch so viel "Glück" wie ich und darfst Dich noch eine Weile "jung" fühlen  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Ganz lieben Gruß von der Co...

----------


## baesle

hy du, 
ich kann dir von einer bekannten berichten die dachte sie wäre schwanger (36) und hatte dann ihre wechseljahre. ich denke warscheinlich ein extremfall aber was ich von ihr mitbekommen habe war es nicht so sehr schlimm hat sich halt auch an die hier besagten regeln gehalten. denke da muss jede frau von uns früher oder später durch. denken an dich und fühlen mit dir.

----------


## Podari2003

Hallo!
Ich habe das gleiche Problem,bin mit 39 Jahren in die Wechseljahre gekommen,von einem Tag auf den anderen Regel weg.
Ich war auch geschockt!Die Spezialuntersuchung bestätigte dann die Vermutung
Ich habe auch nie die Pille genommenMein Problem seuell läuft nichts mehr.Wer kann mir helfen.Bin jetzt 47 Jahre alt,das kanns doch nicht gewesen sein!  Ute

----------

